# مكتبه خرافيه لاكثر من 900 عنوان هندسي مختلف .. بروابط مباشره



## حامد الحمداوي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع منقول*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *

*اخواني الطلاب والمهندسين المكتبه تشتمل على العديد من كتب الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية والكهربائية والالكترونية في شتى مجالاتها , وكذلك سلسلة شوم و دوميس التعليمية وغيرها الكثير ,,,,*

*تحتوي المكتبة على العديد من الكتب التي تغطي الاقسام التالية : *
*1- إدارة المشاريع Project Managment*
*أ- براميفير .*
*ب- معدات التشييد*
*2- الرسم الهندسي Draw Engineering*
*3- دورة تقييم وإصلاح المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة المبادئ والتطبيقات*
*4- سلسلة دوميس التعليمية Dummies DerieS*
*5- سلسلة شوم التعليمية Collection of Schaum's Outline *
*6- علوم هندسية أخرى*
*7- كتب هندسية*
*8- ندوة الكوارث وسلامة المباني في الدول العربية 2008 *
*9- هندسة الانشاءات Construction Engineering *
*10- هندسة المياه والبيئة Environment And Water Engineering*
*11- هندسة النقل والمرور Traffic and Transportation Engineering *
*12- هندسة معمارية Architecture Engineering *
*13-هندسة كهربائية والكترونية Electrical and electronics Engineering *
*14-هندسة ميكانيكية Mechanical Engineering*


*http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/6...f/sharing.html*


*راجياً من الله ان تكون مفيدة للجميع , واتمنى التوفيق لي ولكم ... *​


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر اخى حامد مجهود طيب منك تقبل الله منك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

eng-maher قال:


> الف شكر اخى حامد مجهود طيب منك تقبل الله منك


 ليتقبل الله منا ومنكم اخي ماهر
كل عام وانت بخير 
وشكرا لك


----------



## duosrl (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you very much


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

duosrl قال:


> thank You Very Much


 شكرا لك اخي العزيز
وحياك الله يالغالي


----------



## hammhamm44 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

thank 4 a gooood books


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم سادتي الاكارم
وتقبلوا من ارق المنى


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم سادتي الاكارم
وتقبلوا من ارق المنى


----------



## محمد ماجور (15 نوفمبر 2009)

واحنامانا بكلام دة


----------



## duosrl (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع ..................
*


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير
شكرا لكم


----------

